# Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. September 2013)

*Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Moin 

Brauche ein Ersatz für meinen Gaming Pc.....
da ich gerne den MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 zulegen...
Habe einiges gelesen das zb das bios gesperrt ist und das es schwierig ist eine neue festplatte einzubauen ist...bzw das durch das gesperrte bios windows7 schwierig zu instalieren ist.....
kann mir jemand näheres dazu erzählen? 

lg


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Abgeraucht, verkauft ....? Du hast (hattest) doch aktuelle Hardware. Warum jetzt 1.700€ für so ein Gaming-Klappbrett wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. September 2013)

ja ich weiß ist ein unnding....... aber da ich meinen pc fast nichtmehr zum zocken nutze und er höchstens einmal die woche an ist.... und ich will meine bude umstellen und neu möbelieren.... dann passt mein schreibtisch nichtmehr rein :/  und laptop ware das einzige was sich für mich moch lohnen würde

lg


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Musst Du wissen was Du tust. Ich würde mir für das Geld dann eher einen stylischen HTPC zusammenstellen.

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. September 2013)

Naja nur ich werde für einen pc mit minitor keinen platz haben und laptop kann man einfach auf den  tisch stellen 

würde mir vieleicht sogar den asus ROG g750JH Kaufen da ich asus fan bin aber halt 300€ mehr :/


----------



## xpSyk (2. September 2013)

Ich würde dir mal das MSI GE60 empfehlen. 

"GE" steht hier für "super P/L"


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Sieht Nice aus =D
nur am Wichtigsten ist "Für mich" an erster stelle die Grafikeinheit......


----------



## bluschti (2. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Das MSI GE60 kann ich selbst sehr Empfehelen !!! ist echt ein super teil


----------



## xpSyk (3. September 2013)

WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> Sieht Nice aus =D
> nur am Wichtigsten ist "Für mich" an erster stelle die Grafikeinheit......



Das ist sie auch, aber schau dich mal ein bisschen um. Das GE60 gibts in sehr vielen Konfigurationen, schau dich da mal um.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

 ja schon gemacht aber mir würde das GT70 eher zusagen mit einer gtx 780  da ich mich nun nicht "zu sehr" von meinem Desktop PC Verschlechtern möchte.....PS: bin ein ziemlicher Enthusiast....
Kann man dort wirklich 4 Festplatten einbauen? oO


----------



## dennisshen (4. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

ist ja nur mittels Sata zu 3x msata Adapter meine ich. Bekomme morgen meinen X7827, kann dir dann die Fragen beantworten 
p.s. bin auch ein Enthusiast der X7827 soll nur Ergänzung zum Titan-PC sein


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (4. September 2013)

Bitte!  


lg


----------



## dennisshen (5. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

so mein x7827 ist da. Leider ist es wohl ein Rückläufer da es schon 50mal eingeschaltet wurde und 11 Betriebsstunden hat...
Zu Bios:
ja ist ziemlich eingeschränkt, man kann nur einige USB-Sachen ändern und die Boot-Reihenfolge. Aber zum Installieren von W7 wirds wohl noch gehen. Ich werde aber nur ein blankes W8 draufspielen.
Festplatte wechseln ist aber kein Problem, an die Ports kommt man gut ran.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (5. September 2013)

Cool danke  


naja muss mal gucken :/ 
da ich momentan sehr vom msi gt70 angetan bin da ich dort die möglichkeiten auf 3 ssd's habe und so eine sehr starke performance erreichen kann  
kostet halt mehr...........
aber danke dir! das hilft mir schonmal stark weiter!

ps: vieleicht haben die das bios etwas erweitert "für mich"   
lg


----------



## iTzZent (8. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Um das ganze mal ein wenig aufzuklären hier, werde ich mich mal einmischen 

1. das MSI GT70 ist komplett identisch mit dem Medion X7827. Beide basieren auf dem MSI MS-1763 Barebone.
2. das MSI GT70 gibt es zusätzlich noch mit 2x mSATA (im 2. HDD Schacht) und mit 3x mSATA (auch im 2. HDD Schacht). Dies wird via Adapter realisiert, welchen man auch in das Medion einbauen kann. Da man diesen aber nicht käuflich erwerben kann, bleibt dies ein Feature des MSI GT70. Leider kosten die mSATA Versionen des GT70 enorm viel, somit lohnt sich ehr nicht.
3. das Bios des Medion ist zwar etwas beschränkt, aber was soll man da auch grossartig einstellen ? Man kann problemlos andere HDD´s, SSD´s, Ram, CPU´s, GPU´s einbauen, ohne das man im Bios irgendwas verstellen muss. Die Vergangenheit hat aber bewiesen, das clevere Leute das Bios trotzdem freischalten und man einige Sachen einstellen kann, wenn man Bedarf danach hat. Mein X6819 hat z.B. solch ein unlocked Bios  Mehr dazu hier : MSI Forum und hier : MSI HQ Users-to-Users Forum - Index 
4. warum muss es eigentlich unbedingt das GT70/Medion X7827 sein ? Dies ist eigentlich viel zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Hier mal ein anderes Beispiel:


*LUNA2 P170SM* *
DISPLAY:*                   17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED                                                         *
PROZESSOR:*                   Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache                                                         *
GRAFIKKARTE:*                   ATI® Radeon™ HD8970M - 4GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11                                                         *
ARBEITSSPEICHER:*                   2x4 GB DDR3 1600                                                         *
FESTPLATTE:*                   2.5" 750GB 7200rpm SATA3                                                         *
FESTPLATTE 2:*                   ohne 2. Festplatte                                                         *
mSATA SSD:*                   SSD 128GB + 128GB Crucial M4 mSATA III                                                         
*LAUFWERK:*                   BluRay Combo BR lesen / DVD&CD brennen                                                         *
WLAN:*                   WLAN KILLER™ 1202 802.11N + BLUETOOTH 4.0                                                          *
BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:*                   ohne Betriebssystem                                                         *
SERVICE:*                   24 Monate PickUp Garantie                                                         *
TECHCHECK:*                   ohne TechCheck

*1.586,00 EUR*

Inkl 2x mSATA SSD und HD8970M. Die HD8970M befindet sich leistungstechnisch zwischen der GTX680M und der GTX780M.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (8. September 2013)

woow das ist man nice! nur jetzt komme ich wieder auf 50000000€  weil die auswahl so groß ist hahahaha  aber danke das ist wirklich geil! und günstiger "daumen"


----------



## iTzZent (8. September 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

Naja, die von mir gepostete Konfiguration ist eigentlich schon recht anständig. Du kannst auch noch reichlich Geld sparen, indem du die mSATA SSD´s selber einbaust. Das Gerät verfügt über eine grosse Revisionsklappe, und das was sich dort keinen Platz mehr hatte, befindet sich unter dem Keyboard. Das Gerät ist im gross und ganzen extrem wartungsfreundlich.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (8. September 2013)

Naja aber "eigentlich" reicht ja auch ne normale

ssd  ist auchschoj schnell
genug.... aber danke für den link! werde mich mal nacher umschauen  

lg


----------



## oldjudge (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fragen zu MEDION® ERAZER® X7827*

hallo etwas spät aber nun ja auch für mich zutreffend , entsprechende adapter gibts beim guten alten schweden in der bucht.
die teile nummern müssten die hier sein: 607-16F42-01S
607-16F42-02S


gruß judge


----------

